# '09 F150 Oil Filter Change Question



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

I have an F150 FX4. I change oil and lube my vehicles myself (I know, I know, a lot of you think I'm nuts now). Went to change it for the first time last week and the first thing that surprised me was there are no grease zerks. I checked to owners manual and it says on some models there are none and no greasing is required. Great, saves me 15 minutes off the job (though I question the life of the joints). Next, after draining the oil pan I went to change the oil filter. Couldn't find it. Finally located it at the front drivers side of the engine in a gowd-awful congested location. It took me at least 25 minutes just to change the filter as the standard filter wrench will barely fit into the tight spot and I could only get about 1/50 of a turn at a time. Anyone faced this and have a solution? Is there a different type of oil filter wrench that fits over the end rather than wrap around the body. Help please?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I chg.d the oil every 3.5K Now, 5k I do let Firestone in TC do it. I will always have a print-out of the chg's if needed, say when and if U sell it. Shows proof of good maint. upkeep etc. Tire rotation included, fluids, tire pressure..well...U get it.

Oil is better now-a-days, so one dosen't have to change it as often. Ford even says so!!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

My 07 F150 5.4 isn't any better to get to. I hope someone responds with a better idea other than take it in.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Go to Autozone and get one of the filter wrenches that fits over the end of the filter then connects to a ratchet. Use a ratchet and short extension and it is easy.

My wife has a 07 Expedition Limited and the filter is in the same spot but the fan shroud folds up out of the way so it is easy. My 09 FX4 doesn't have the folding fan shroud so while I was able to do it with a normal filter wrench, much easier with the ratchet!

And I hate not having grease zerks too - just wait until you go to check trans fluid or change fuel filter - no trans dipstick and no fuel filter (have to take it in for trans fluid and never need to change the in tank fuel filter acording to manual).


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you get to it thru the fender well??


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*09 5.4 4x4*

My car care center has no problems. Not worth the extra effort to me. You put in 7 quarts right? My manual and the car care say the new 5.4 takes 5w20 and 7 quarts.....


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*Thanks for the input*

BM, yes on the 7 quarts, read the Owner's Manual first. I guess that's why you can go 7500 miles between changes.

FF, I'll try AutoZone. I have an O'Rielly's near the house and they didn't have that style.

Others, It's just a matter of time. I can do it myself faster that having someone else do it when you figure travel time and waiting time. Plus, my philosophy is "if you can do it yourself why pay somebody else to do it for you".


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*great deal*

if you are in katy, allen samuels dodge changes oil for $9.99. can't hardly beat that. theres no clean up. no taking used oil to the recycler. no sweat. and you can still drink beer when you get home.


----------

